# MINE'S GT-R SPEC V - New Engine Upgrade in Detail



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - MINE'S GT-R SPEC V - New Engine Upgrade in Detail - GT Channel Exclusive -


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

interesting about the spec-v throttle bodies


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

GTR-World: Mine’s High Flow Throttle Body Report | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

OR you can call up SpeedForSale.com - Toyota Supra Turbo, 2009-2010 Nissan GT-R, and Mazda RX7 service, cars, and parts for sale. and grab some SSP throttle bodies!!! these have won the fastest mph in the quarter mile in america in 107 Texas temps.

65mm custom throttle bodies from ssp - SouthSide Performance 65mm Billet Throttle Bodies for Nissan GT-R | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

Video of the run and details - SSP Set New Quarter Mile MPH Record – 10.37 @ 134 | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

mines is charging alot for what makes very little differnce. SSP and garage saurus have been offering a bored out stock throttle body for a while now. the mines just charges you more for polishing them a bit.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The Garage Saurus are very nice, opened up to 62mm.
In fact, I just had some come in yesterday for a customer:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Daryl what's the rough cost on a pair of these?


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

mindlessoath said:


> OR you can call up SpeedForSale.com - Toyota Supra Turbo, 2009-2010 Nissan GT-R, and Mazda RX7 service, cars, and parts for sale. and grab some SSP throttle bodies!!! these have won the fastest mph in the quarter mile in america in 107 Texas temps.
> 
> 65mm custom throttle bodies from ssp - SouthSide Performance 65mm Billet Throttle Bodies for Nissan GT-R | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com
> 
> ...


I put that link because it show a comparison between the standard and the spec-v throttle bodies in response to Robbie J's comment...


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Daryl what's the rough cost on a pair of these?


They are 246,200 JPY, and that includes brand new throttle bodies from Nissan Japan.
You can supply your own throttle bodies as well and Saurus can modify them for you. The cost is significantly cheaper at 89,800 JPY. If you need a quick turnaround we can arrange Fedex Priority of the throttle bodies to us and back to you. Saurus shop time is about 7-10 days, so we can do the entire process in about 15 days.
Saurus opens up the throttle bodies to 62mm, and they say there is a 10% increase over the powerband.


----------

